
Ask HN: Would picking my brother as a cofounder be a bad idea? - tuxxy
My brother and I would like to start a venture together. What are some signs that we might be a good fit to work together without any major issues before it might be too late?
What are some cases where picking your brother (or any sibling) would be a bad idea?
======
saycheese
My gut says, he's your brother, if you don't know if you want to have him as a
cofounder, it's unlikely that you should partner with him.

I've known plenty of cofounders that had personal relationships to their
cofounder and they were fine.

My suggestion would be to do a mini startup that builds on the skills you plan
to use, but is not a startup either of you are personally believe in doing.
Give it 100% each, and see what happens.

Beyond that, there's lots of advice on being a good cofounder online, but in
the end, most of that is covered by just having a good startup/business and.
It being an pain to work with.

